# Best Window for the money?



## Chester419 (Mar 10, 2009)

I was looking for some feed back as to the best window for the money. Building a 5,700 sqft log home. Looking at using Anderson 200, Pella, Jeld-wen, or Semco. Thanks


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Without the location of the project, we can't give an appropriate answer. 

Here in Albuquerque, the climate is mild, UV is very high (we're a mile above sea level), and it's very dry (as low as 5%) with swings to high when it rains. 

Wood doesn't fare well if it's exposed to the elements, vinyl degrades in the UV. Aluminum is a good material. It lasts and is unaffected by our conditions. The downside, thermal transmission, is mitigated by our mild climate.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will rule out Semco without even knowing more info.


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont even consider the Andersen 200 series--rather use the 400 series.

Roger


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been installing Andersen windows along the coast for 24 years. They have always stood by their product, in some cases beyond the warranty. I installed Andersen casements in my new home when I built it and have done 200 series double hung windows to replace the original Andersen casements in the home I'm in now, which were 25 years old. When properly installed, they are trouble free.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

Sooner Pesek said:


> Dont even consider the Andersen 200 series--rather use the 400 series.
> 
> Roger





loneframer said:


> I've been installing Andersen windows along the coast for 24 years. They have always stood by their product, in some cases beyond the warranty. I installed Andersen casements in my new home when I built it and have done 200 series double hung windows to replace the original Andersen casements in the home I'm in now, which were 25 years old. When properly installed, they are trouble free.:thumbsup:


 
I probably should have been more clear in my statement--For the money, I would prefer the 400 series over the 200.

Sorry,
Roger


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The 400 series is hands down a better window than the 200 series, agreed. In my own personal situation I couldn't justify the additional cost. The 200 series also fit my existing openings better at the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had very good luck with the 200 series as well.

Most windows hold up if installed corectly.

I have seen some semco's that were no more than 4 years old that were completey rotten, even installed right, for the most part.


----------



## Chester419 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. Should have noted, I build in East TN. 80-90's in Summer and 30-50's in Winter.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with Warner the semco's are garbage


----------



## TRC (Oct 19, 2004)

Never heard of Semco. Andersen's are great because you find them at most lumber yards or building supplier's so they are very competitively priced. I find discounts on the pella's harder to come by but they are equally good imo.


----------

